# NEW Down Album



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 11, 2007)

Down III- Over the Under...
Sept. 25
Get that SHIT


----------



## Helvete (Sep 20, 2007)

I have it already


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 20, 2007)

is it worth buyin?/


----------



## Helvete (Sep 21, 2007)

HELL YES


----------



## bmxdog (Oct 4, 2007)

down is my fav band, good cd.


----------



## reeffermadness (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm actually disappointed with this new DOWN album. Don't get me wrong its decent...but I actually like DOWN II more. Nothing will beat their first album NOLA still in my playlist...gotta listen to "bury me in smoke" atleast once a day whilst im cheefin.


----------



## Helvete (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea, it's a marmite of an album


----------

